# El anticristo ha llegado: "Todas las ofertas de trabajo tienen que mostrar el salario: así es la nueva normativa que desarrolla Europa"



## circonita (22 Feb 2022)

> La Unión Europea ha propuesto una nueva normativa que busca encontrar la igualdad salarial entre empleados del mismo sector y posición: todas las ofertas de trabajo que se publiquen a partir de agosto de 2022 deberán mostrar el salario que ofrecen. Aún debe aprobarse y, cuando esto se logre, esta normativa también deberá traerse a España. El objetivo es informar de antemano a quien postule a un puesto de trabajo sobre cuál va a ser su salario.











Que todas las ofertas de trabajo muestren el salario: así es la nueva normativa que desarrolla Europa


La Unión Europea ha propuesto una nueva normativa que busca encontrar la igualdad salarial entre empleados del mismo sector y posición: todas las ofertas de...




www.genbeta.com





Satán está entre nosotros... Los esclavos ahora deberán de saber lo que tienen que cobrar.

El fin está cerca,... Arrepentíos pecadores,... El fin ha llegadooooo...


----------



## El centinela (22 Feb 2022)

Es que es algo basico

Ahora mismo es como ir al supermercado y que no hubiese precios en nada y al salir y cobrarte es cuando te dicen el importe


----------



## frankie83 (22 Feb 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> Es que es algo basico
> 
> Ahora mismo es como ir al supermercado y que no hubiese precios en nada y al salir y cobrarte es cuando te dicen el importe



Es algo tan básico que desde que he llegado a la edad para trabajar nunca me lo dijeron

se trata de una contratación

comprándolo todo a precio fijo aquí nos hemos desacostumbrado por eso nos comenvivos cuanto salimos al mundo real


----------



## circonita (22 Feb 2022)

Se acaboooo, ya está, cuando los trabajadores tienen que saber lo que tienen que cobrar es cuando los mares se apartan, la tierra se abre y satán toma el control de todo y de todos.

Pues eso, que esto se acabó. Cuando un simple esclavo sabe lo que tiene que cobrar, es el momento de acabar con todo, porque todo está acabado.


----------



## Chino Negro (22 Feb 2022)

Mientras la moronegrada con pagas


----------



## Ederto (22 Feb 2022)

se ahorrarían muchos malos tragos.

Recuerdo hace muuuuuchos años, eché cv para un anuncio. Ingeniería chupiway, en parque tecnológico muy bonito, edificio de diseño, buscaban alguien con mi perfil, pedían inglés bilingüe, disponibilidad para viajar por europa, bla bla bla... Pedir pedían de todo.

Llego allí, nos pasamos hora y media hablando, todo guay, pregunto el salario y que eso con el gerente si soy seleccionado. Me vuelven a llamar, entrevista con el gerente y me dice que estoy dentro. Pregunto el salario, que no sabe. Va a recursos humanos, pregunta salario, vuelve y me dice que millón trescientas y pico mil pelas brutas anuales (año 2001). En neto ni 100 mil al mes.

Me levanto, le doy la mano y le digo "buenas tardes". El tío se queda un poco pillado y me dice "te traigo el contrato para firmar?" le digo "no hace falta, creía que era una oferta seria". Recojo mi carpeta con mis tres papeles y salgo de ahí, mientras el tío me mira como las vacas al tren.

Poniendo el sueldo se ahorran esos momentos.


----------



## CreepyCoin (22 Feb 2022)

No se podrá hacer la trampa de "salario según valía"???


España da asco, casi ninguna publica el salario y para conocerlo tienes que hacer 2 entrevistas mínimo para el puesto.


----------



## birdland (22 Feb 2022)

Me parece bien ...cuanto más se meta el gobierno entre las relaciones de las personas mejor ...


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (22 Feb 2022)

Te vendo un coche, es genial, color rojo, de lujo. Casi nuevo. 

- dime las prestaciones y el precio. 

Ah, no, eso cuando vengas y firmemos el contrato!


----------



## Librepensador91 (22 Feb 2022)

Coño! 1000€urazos el SMI pa que maaaa!


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (22 Feb 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Mientras la moronegrada con pagas



Efectivamente, sufrimos el día a día la dictadura de las "minorías aristocráticas", con todos los derechos y privilegios, pero sin ninguna responsabilidad.


----------



## circonita (22 Feb 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> Es que es algo basico
> 
> Ahora mismo es como ir al supermercado y que no hubiese precios en nada y al salir y cobrarte es cuando te dicen el importe



Eso que insinúas es comunisssssmoooooo.

Satán se a apoderado de ti.... Arrepiéntete... Arrepiénteteeeeeee, percadorrrr

El esclavo tiene que obedecer y asumir con buena cara lo que el amo quiera darle o si no estamos perdidos...... Perrrrrrdiiiiiiddooooooosssssssss.


----------



## Komanche O_o (22 Feb 2022)

CUENCOARROZISTAS 
PALILLEROS PECHOPALOMO 
ASSSSSS 
ONNNN FIREEEEEEE


----------



## Kenthomi (22 Feb 2022)

circonita dijo:


> Que todas las ofertas de trabajo muestren el salario: así es la nueva normativa que desarrolla Europa
> 
> 
> La Unión Europea ha propuesto una nueva normativa que busca encontrar la igualdad salarial entre empleados del mismo sector y posición: todas las ofertas de...
> ...



Es que eso ya debería de existir al igual que cuando vas a comprar tienes que saber el precio del artículo.... pues esto debería de haber sido un derecho hace siglos


----------



## Bresser (22 Feb 2022)

Hola, 

tengo aqui una oferta para trabajar que seguro te interesa, quieres que te pase la descripcion del puesto?
La verdad es que no me gusta perder mi tiempo, ni hacerte perder el tuyo, cuanto pagais?
Depende de la valia, es muy competitivo....
Bueno si no puedes decirmelo asi directamente, entonces no me interesa...
es que..

y se termino. Asi son todas mis "entrevistas" en Espana.
Al principio hacia la primera entrevista, y ano hago ninguna sin saber al menos la horquillas de sueldo que
manejan. 

No sueldo, adios...


----------



## protocolocon (22 Feb 2022)

Pues yo en Linkedin cada recruiter que me contacta para ponerme una oferta de curro que no indica sueldo le contesto con buenos días o tardes y que me diga el rango de sueldos para el puesto. Sin más.

Con eso dejas de perder el tiempo y en el fondo ellos también deberían agradecerlo porque también ahorran tiempo ellos...


----------



## El gostoso (22 Feb 2022)

Nos jartaremos a ver 15-21k con certificado de discapacidad


----------



## magufone (22 Feb 2022)

Todavia hace cuatro dias se hacian esos seminarios chorras en los que te recalcaban que no era conveniente preguntar el sueldo ni las vacaciones en una entrevista...
Claro, la gente de bien trabaja gratis y sin descanso, hombre ya...


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (22 Feb 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> No se podrá hacer la trampa de "salario según valía"???
> 
> 
> España da asco, casi ninguna publica el salario y para conocerlo tienes que hacer 2 entrevistas mínimo para el puesto.



Y como preguntes el salario no te cogen


----------



## magufone (22 Feb 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Y como preguntes el salario no te cogen



Les han (hemos) dejado obrar asi... Ahorra les va a costar ..


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (22 Feb 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Todavia hace cuatro dias se hacian esos seminarios chorras en los que te recalcaban que no era conveniente preguntar el sueldo ni las vacaciones en una entrevista...
> Claro, la gente de bien trabaja gratis y sin descanso, hombre ya...



O sea, el empresario puede decirte en qué momento exacto de la mañana tienes que ir a cagar pero tú no podías preguntar el sueldo, los liberales siempre dicen "es un trato entre iguales", pero no, el empresario tiene un ejército de desempleados brutal, aunque sea con un desempleo del 3% para trabajos poco cualificados siempre hay gente a la cual acudir. Es que parece que si te pagan en este país te están haciendo un favor, no lo he comprendido nunca, siempre que he tenido que hacer un trato, del tipo que sea, siempre se ha acordado el precio prácticamente desde el principio, porque si vas a estar viendo como hacer tal o cual cosa y requiere de una lógica X planearlo para que luego te diga una cantidad de dinero irrisoria no negocias.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (22 Feb 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Les han (hemos) dejado obrar asi... Ahorra les va a costar ..



Es una forma de igualar las posiciones, me parece correcto


----------



## magufone (22 Feb 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> O sea, el empresario puede decirte en qué momento exacto de la mañana tienes que ir a cagar pero tú no podías preguntar el sueldo, los liberales siempre dicen "es un trato entre iguales", pero no, el empresario tiene un ejército de desempleados brutal, aunque sea con un desempleo del 3% para trabajos poco cualificados siempre hay gente a la cual acudir. Es que parece que si te pagan en este país te están haciendo un favor, no lo he comprendido nunca, siempre que he tenido que hacer un trato, del tipo que sea, siempre se ha acordado el precio prácticamente desde el principio, porque si vas a estar viendo como hacer tal o cual cosa y requiere de una lógica X planearlo para que luego te diga una cantidad de dinero irrisoria no negocias.



Y ya no te cuento cuando se equivocaban en una nomina y tenias que remover roma con santiago para que te pagasen LO TUYO. aY sintiendo hasta vergüenza cuando si yo pagara de menos a mis empleados por error pasaria esa vergüenza multiplicada por 10 y me apresuraria a corregir.
Con el nivel de paro que tenemos NO podemos aplicar las tan amadas politicas liberales de las que tanto habla gente como Rallo: el poder del presión empleador en España es enorme. Con (mucho) menos paro especialmente en empleos cualificados entonces estariamos hablando de otra cosa... Pero a dia de hoy por muy mal que suene tenemos que OBLIGARLOS a publicar esos datos en las ofertas.
Rn España, por diversos motivos, no se entienden bien las relaciones laborales, que deberian estar basadas en un beneficio mutuo. Aqui sobra paternalismo, que parece que nos estan haciendo un favor empleandonos...


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (23 Feb 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Y ya no te cuento cuando se equivocaban en una nomina y tenias que remover roma con santiago para que te pagasen LO TUYO. aY sintiendo hasta vergüenza cuando si yo pagara de menos a mis empleados por error pasaria esa vergüenza multiplicada por 10 y me apresuraria a corregir.
> Con el nivel de paro que tenemos NO podemos aplicar las tan amadas politicas liberales de las que tanto habla gente como Rallo: el poder del presión empleador en España es enorme. Con (mucho) menos paro especialmente en empleos cualificados entonces estariamos hablando de otra cosa... Pero a dia de hoy por muy mal que suene tenemos que OBLIGARLOS a publicar esos datos en las ofertas.
> Rn España, por diversos motivos, no se entienden bien las relaciones laborales, que deberian estar basadas en un beneficio mutuo. Aqui sobra paternalismo, que parece que nos estan haciendo un favor empleandonos...



Para empleos cualificados la teoría liberal es cierta, pero en España creen que poner el capital los hace millonarios porque sí, sin el trabajador no son nada, al igual que el trabajador sin él, pero no lo entienden.


----------



## magufone (23 Feb 2022)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Para empleos cualificados la teoría liberal es cierta, pero en España creen que poner el capital los hace millonarios porque sí, sin el trabajador no son nada, al igual que el trabajador sin él, pero no lo entienden.



El trabajador es un activo. Aquellos trabajadores que me generan mas, los debo cuidar, o se me iran a donde los cuiden. Esto, muchos no lo entienden: entienden el "si no fuera por mi estarias comiendote los mocos..."


----------



## mikiflush (23 Feb 2022)

Me imagino las ofertas: salario 18.000-36.000€ según valía/experiencia aportada, que serán más 18 que 36


----------



## circonita (23 Feb 2022)

Kenthomi dijo:


> Es que eso ya debería de existir al igual que cuando vas a comprar tienes que saber el precio del artículo.... pues esto debería de haber sido un derecho hace siglos



Comunista, coooomunista, tú que quieres que nos metan a todos en un gulag soviético???? Eso que dices es fascimo comunista satánico...
El anticristo está en ti y en los que quieren saber lo que van a cobrar cuando van a una entrevista de trabajo.
El fin está cerca, muy cerca, esto se acaba, ya no hay vuelta atrás ....


----------



## Neiklot (23 Feb 2022)

Pues todos a la baja y arreglado.


----------



## NPCpremiun (23 Feb 2022)

Estaía bien que pusiesen el bruto, así los remeros se van enterando de cuanto es la mordida de los de siempre.


----------



## DonLimpio (23 Feb 2022)

Me parece bien.

También , a partir de cierto nivel de empresa deberían pagarte por hacer una entrevista de trabajo, el transporte, y el tiempo que te entrevisten.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (23 Feb 2022)

Según convenio. Ale a pastar


----------



## usuario baneado (23 Feb 2022)

Entre 18-22000 según pongas el culo.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (23 Feb 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Te vendo un coche, es genial, color rojo, de lujo. 20.000€
> 
> - dime las prestaciones
> 
> Ah, no, eso cuando vengas y firmemos el contrato.



Dado el nivel de ridiculez de esta supuesta analogía, deduzco que la ley debe ser buena.

Ánimo!!


----------



## The Sentry (23 Feb 2022)

circonita dijo:


> Que todas las ofertas de trabajo muestren el salario: así es la nueva normativa que desarrolla Europa
> 
> 
> La Unión Europea ha propuesto una nueva normativa que busca encontrar la igualdad salarial entre empleados del mismo sector y posición: todas las ofertas de...
> ...



A mi no me parece mal, además, que pongan el salario neto. Cuando vas a cualquier mercado (salvo el mayorista) los precios llevan el IVA incluído no? Por qué me vienen con mamandurrias de lo que voy a cotizar? Ponme cuánto voy a percibir. Ya hablaremos en la entrevista lo que ingresare en bruto.


----------



## Conde Duckula (23 Feb 2022)

Hace ya mucho que no busco trabajo, pero siempre iba con la pasta por delante. Si no la ponían era lo primero que preguntaba. Como me dieran largas les decía que el puesto no cumplía mis espectativas profesionales.


----------



## Mdutch (23 Feb 2022)

Esto no sale adelante.
Es como lo de que los operadores de telefonia fuesen comunes en toda la UE. Cuando algo parece demasiado bueno para ser cierto es porque no sera cierto.


----------



## Sesino6 (23 Feb 2022)

circonita dijo:


> Que todas las ofertas de trabajo muestren el salario: así es la nueva normativa que desarrolla Europa
> 
> 
> La Unión Europea ha propuesto una nueva normativa que busca encontrar la igualdad salarial entre empleados del mismo sector y posición: todas las ofertas de...
> ...



Mejor que pongan la imagen de un cuenco de arroz, que los números dan vértigo.


----------



## Teofrasto (23 Feb 2022)

En algunas entrevistas de trabajo preguntar por el salario se considera negativo y te descartan ,hasta esta barbaridad hemos llegado . Cuando el principal y generalmente único motivo para trabajar es ganar dinero


----------



## Satori (23 Feb 2022)

Me han contratado y he contratado, en ambos casos considero que hay que ir con la verdad por delante: salario inicial, las posibilidades de progreso, los complementos, dietas e incentivos, las condiciones laborales, las vacaciones, etc etc etc. 
Todo lo que no sea eso, es hacer perder el tiempo, y en alguna ocasión me lo han hecho perder a base de bien.


----------



## Ratziel (23 Feb 2022)

Neiklot dijo:


> Pues todos a la baja y arreglado.



Esto es lo que va a pasar, que se van a empezar a publicar todas las ofertas con salarios mucho más bajos que los reales, y en no mucho tiempo provocará que se haga realidad.

Es lo que tiene poner a legislar sobre trabajo a gente que ni siquiera ha trabajado en su vida así que ni tiene experiencia alguna en un proceso de reclutamiento.


----------



## vanderwilde (23 Feb 2022)

mikiflush dijo:


> Me imagino las ofertas: salario 18.000-36.000€ según valía/experiencia aportada, que serán más 18 que 36



Eso mismo iba a poner, o sueldo de hasta... y ponen lo que quieran, y muchos trabajos, por cuenta. 

Lo he puesto en otro hilo, que para librarse hoy en día del abuso, con no estar endeudado hay casi bastante. Como está la gente de deudas hasta las trancas, bueno, les van a seguir sacando hasta el hígado.

Eso que han hecho es darle una palmada en la espalda al remero.


----------



## Picard (23 Feb 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> En algunas entrevistas de trabajo preguntar por el salario se considera negativo y te descartan ,hasta esta barbaridad hemos llegado . Cuando el principal y generalmente único motivo para trabajar es ganar dinero



Yo he pasado por unos cuántos procesos de selección larguísimos, de meses de duración. Los primeros que hice tragaba con todo y pasabas etapas de esos procesos, varias entrevistas, tests psicotécnicos, tests de inglés, tests de código y tras invertir muchas horas de repente te mandaban una carta (a veces ni eso, simplemente te dejaban de escribir) diciéndote que te habían descartado. Hasta ese punto no vi el salario por ningún sitio en muchas de esas ofertas. Ahora es la primera pregunta que hago cuando me contactan. Si no me dicen el salario les pido que me apeen del proceso de selección y que eliminen toda mi información de su base de datos.


----------



## CreepyCoin (23 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> El convenio, y a tomar por culo...
> 
> Todos igual.



al menos así sabremos que pagas un cuenco de arroz explotador gandul


----------



## OvEr0n (23 Feb 2022)

Entonces ya no van a poner lo de salario competitivo? Es decir competencia a ver que candidato pide menos para contratarle?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

No te dicen el salario y según los coaches de orientación laboral, no debes preguntarlo en las primeras entrevistas

Pues vas a ciegas 

A ver, yo entiendo que habrá mucho candidato que les hace perder el tiempo a las empresas, pero también hay mucha empresa que te hace perder el tiempo y dinero con primeras entrevistas presenciales con niñatas de recursos humanos. Entrevistas que duran 10 minutos porque la tía no es capaz de procesar la información técnica que le estás comunicando. Pero la hora de desplazamiento para ir y para volver no te la quita nadie

O lo peor, que hagas una entrevista con alguien que medio sabe de lo que estás hablando (que es lo normal si estás pidiendo un técnico con ciertos conocimientos) y que haya feeling, pero luego venga el lonchafinismo con las excusas típicas (es que somos una startup, es que más adelante, es que hay un plan de carrera, es que hay crisis,...)


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Es algo tan básico que desde que he llegado a la edad para trabajar nunca me lo dijeron
> 
> se trata de una contratación
> 
> comprándolo todo a precio fijo aquí nos hemos desacostumbrado por eso nos comenvivos cuanto salimos al mundo real



Supongo que no será rollo empresa pública que te dicen hasta cuantos céntimos vas a cobrar, sino que deberán informar de una horquilla 

A mi, con una horquilla ya me vale, y luego ya si eso, negocias o haces valerte para que te ofrezcan El máximo de dicha horquilla


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Te vendo un coche, es genial, color rojo, de lujo. 20.000€
> 
> - dime las prestaciones
> 
> Ah, no, eso cuando vengas y firmemos el contrato.



Esa es otra

Que las condiciones de verdad no las sabes hasta firmado el contrato (que si rompes de forma unilateral es baja voluntaria y pierdes la opción a cobrar prestación)

Vas allí el primer día y te cuentan, es que se trabaja algún que otro fin de semana, es que hay 3 horas para comer, pero la empresa no tiene ni un triste microondas, es que te tienes que coger todas las vacaciones de golpe, es que las vacaciones son en días naturales y un puente te cuenta 4 días de vacaciones,...


----------



## furia porcina (23 Feb 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> Es que es algo basico
> 
> Ahora mismo es como ir al supermercado y que no hubiese precios en nada y al salir y cobrarte es cuando te dicen el importe



No es lo mismo. Se parece más como que la empresa busque presupuesto para que alguien realice un trabajo, exactamente igual que cuando quieres hacer una reforma en tu casa primero preguntas a las empresas cuanto te van a cobrar y que presupuesto te dan.


----------



## furia porcina (23 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Esa es otra
> 
> Que las condiciones de verdad no las sabes hasta firmado el contrato (que si rompes de forma unilateral es baja voluntaria y pierdes la opción a cobrar prestación)
> 
> Vas allí el primer día y te cuentan, es que se trabaja algún que otro fin de semana, es que hay 3 horas para comer, pero la empresa no tiene ni un triste microondas, es que te tienes que coger todas las vacaciones de golpe, es que las vacaciones son en días naturales y un puente te cuenta 4 días de vacaciones,...



Esas cosas pueden hablarse antes. Que te hagan un precontrato donde queden reflejadas todas esas cuestiones.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Pues ahora tienen que pagar convenio o estatuto.
> 
> Y si no pueden contratar que no contraten, y si tienen que cerrar que cierren.



Pero es que el salario según convenio es de risa

Yo, si fuera empresario ni me plantearía ofrecer el salario del convenio. Porque quien lo acepte, no es la persona idónea para el puesto (no tendrá el nivel, o tendrá unos apuros económicos tales, que se pasará el día pensando en sus problemas en vez de en los del trabajo)


----------



## hightower (23 Feb 2022)

DonLimpio dijo:


> Me parece bien.
> 
> También , a partir de cierto nivel de empresa deberían pagarte por hacer una entrevista de trabajo, el transporte, y el tiempo que te entrevisten.



En los paises serios es así, en Alemania si no lo hace la empresa lo hace el Arbeitsamt, incluso para entrevistas fuera del pais.


----------



## Gubelkian (23 Feb 2022)

Es de cajón. Porque en España sin indicaciónd e salario, no hay nada que te oriente de cuánto puede ser:

Ves una oferta en la que piden requisitos de jefe de proyecto de Silicon Valley, y en España no sabes si por eso pueden estar ofreciendo 1.000 o 3.000 euros al mes (lo primero, lo más probable). Así que no sabes a qué atenerte, con lo cual te pueden estar haciendo perder el tiempo. También lo pierde la gente de la empresa que participa en el proceso de contratación, pero eso parece no importar mucho en España.

Lo más probable es que los palilleros acaben acordadno poner horquillas absurdas: "Sueldo a convenir según vaía del candidato: 12.000-60.000 €" de horquilla. Y todos felices.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (23 Feb 2022)

y en El Toro Tv y la CEOE diciendo "marditoh comunistah..."


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Feb 2022)

Es el fin del mundo.... que un trabajador sepa cual es su sueldo.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> se ahorrarían muchos malos tragos.
> 
> Recuerdo hace muuuuuchos años, eché cv para un anuncio. Ingeniería chupiway, en parque tecnológico muy bonito, edificio de diseño, buscaban alguien con mi perfil, pedían inglés bilingüe, disponibilidad para viajar por europa, bla bla bla... Pedir pedían de todo.
> 
> ...



En el año 2000 me paso algo parecido. Aunque pagaban algo mas, no recuerdo pero entre 9.000 y 12.000€. Tambien los mande a cagar. Mi impresion es que con Aznar, bajaron bastante los sueldos. ¿Piensas lo mismo?


----------



## Shudra (23 Feb 2022)

Los anarkas del foro rabiando. Rallo, Asketti, Sanxo Panza Bastos y demás parásitos públicos con el culo escozío.


----------



## Okjito (23 Feb 2022)

Perdí como 1h30 de mi tiempo en entrevistas hace no mucho con una empresa que prometía bastante.
Yo estimaba un abanico 50-65... por menos de 55 no me movía de mi empresa. Pedían de todo... inglés, francés, experiencia en mantenimiento industrial, gestión de personal... Lo que viene a ser un jefe de mantenimiento de una fábrica grande.
Pregunto salario y me dice la tía que 25. Me sorprendo... le digo "como puede cobrar eso un jefe de manteinimiento?" Respuesta: no no, el puesto es para ayudante del jefe de mantenimiento.
Cara de ... le digo " eres consciente de que soy jefe de mecánica de mi empresa y que tengo 8 años de experiencia en industria pesada no?"
Tal cual dije eso me desconecte de la reunión.

Me parece bien que pongan el salario. Trabajo por dinero, no por promesas


----------



## t_chip (23 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Estás en España. El convenio de empresa, si buscas trabajo, es lo que te van a pagar.
> 
> Y si no, no trabajas.



?Que bobadas dices?
?Si negocias un convenio para que es?
?Para luego no usarlo?

Si el empresario puede elegir lo que paga, pagará más al mejor, para que no se vaya, y menos al más torpe o vago. Pero si los marisqueros obligan a firmar un salario al empresario, le venga bien o no, ?que coño esperas?, ?que lo aplique cuando le perjudica y no cuando le beneficia?


Es el pensamiento mágico progre, que requiere de mucho (más bien de todo) el dinero ajeno para cumplirse.
!Y aún así ya vemos en Cuba o en los otros estercoleros comunistas la miseria que hay!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FernandoGTR (23 Feb 2022)

Yo es que flipo cuando dicen "salario según valía". Yo en cuanto me llaman dejo claro lo minimo que acepto para cambiarme... así que ajo y agua.


----------



## Kapitoh (23 Feb 2022)

Habrá algunos empresarios que prefieran prenderle fuego al negocio, que desvelar el cuenco


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

A ver, que los veteranos, tenemos el culo quemado con esto, y ya no nos la cuelan

Pero el nivel de goyimnismo de la gente es brutal y las torean como quieren

Después de lo que he visto en el último plan de ocupación en el que he trabajado, me da miedo tener que volver a buscar trabajo, si lo de los zulos ya no me rentara.

He visto gente mediocre, que era hipertrepa, esquiroles, que se arrastraban y se dejaban torear de cualquier manera

Yo les dije, parar el carro, porque esta carrera de la rata en la que os estáis metiendo no tiene sentido y os estáis haciendo daño a vosotros y al resto de compañeros, pero nada, que ello lo valían y que cuando acabaran los 6 meses el ayuntamiento los iba a contratar (cosa que cualquiera con experiencia en la administración es imposible). Pero lo más heavy fue verles mendigar a la responsable de Barcelona activa que les prorrogara el plan de ocupación (lo cual es imposible) para seguir cobrando 1400 euros brutos/12 pagas por hacer de managers

Así que, viendo cómo está la gente y las tragaderas que tienen, desgraciadamente, necesitan un papá estado, que les tutele y les haga cosas chulísimas, porque son incapaces de enfrentarse al mercado


----------



## FernandoGTR (23 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Pues por eso te lo digo, tontochorra.
> 
> Si las todas empresas me dicen el bruto mensual, o el anual, no tengo que estar calculando el mínimo común denominador para saber cual de las dos me paga más.



Yo es que prefiero que me digan el salario en 12 meses, no en 14 porque entonces tengo que hacer cálculos y como que paso (por pereza, no por otra cosa).


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

Es que la gente tiene la capacitación financiera de una ameba

Yo intentando explicar a un cenutrio que el problema no es el último mes, sino el primero. En el que estás financiando durante 30 días a tu empresario, sin tener encima, una seguridad jurídica de que a final de mes te va a pagar, o lo va a hacer el día que te ha dicho. Y no, la ameba, que lo importante es el finiquito, el acumular días de vacaciones no disfrutadas y las extras para el finiquito

El finiquito, más allá de que me liquiden lo correcto, me da igual, que para eso hay la protección social del paro, pero el primer mes, pones pasta en desplazamientos, en comer (por muy lonchafinista que seas, siempre gastas en comida cuando trabajas), en plancha (si tienes que ir de traje),...


----------



## Greco (23 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> se ahorrarían muchos malos tragos.
> 
> Recuerdo hace muuuuuchos años, eché cv para un anuncio. Ingeniería chupiway, en parque tecnológico muy bonito, edificio de diseño, buscaban alguien con mi perfil, pedían inglés bilingüe, disponibilidad para viajar por europa, bla bla bla... Pedir pedían de todo.
> 
> ...



No, como se ahorran esos momentos, y muchos más, es al ppio de todo. Lo dices claro, tú trabajas por dinero, si no hablamos de sueldo, no estamos hablando de nada, no vamos a perder ni tu tiempo, ni, mucho más importante, el mío.

No hay otra manera mejor de descartar estafadores espabilaos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Estás en España. El convenio de empresa, si buscas trabajo, es lo que te van a pagar.
> 
> Y si no, no trabajas.



A mi excepto en la pública, nunca me han pagado según convenio

El convenio es la base, una vez allí, le añades los pluses y complementos necesarios

Lo vuelvo a repetir, el empresario que pague según el salario base del convenio, se está tirando piedras sobre su tejado porque sólo va a poder contratar gente mediocre o desesperada (el que tenga un mínimo de talento, se va a largar a otra empresa dónde le van a ofrecer un salario realmente "según su valía")


----------



## FernandoGTR (23 Feb 2022)

Greco dijo:


> No, como se ahorran esos momentos, y muchos más, es al ppio de todo. Lo dices claro, tú trabajas por dinero, si no hablamos de sueldo, no estamos hablando de nada, no vamos a perder ni tu tiempo, ni, mucho más importante, el mío.
> 
> No hay otra manera mejor de descartar estafadores espabilaos.



Lo que yo hago, no hago entrevistas sin saber lo que van a pagar. Yo no pierdo mi tiempo.


----------



## rafabogado (23 Feb 2022)

Yo veo bien que digan claramente lo que están dispuestos a pagar, para que así no pierda tiempo el trabajador ni se lo hagan perder a la empresa.

En mi caso, no tengo experiencias similares... más que una en la que acudí a una oferta para "responsable de proyectos para subvenciones" de una empresa de formación. Y acudí como abogado con un portfolio de media docena de subvenciones obtenidas por mí mismo a través de diferentes chiringuitos que había montado. Demostré que, aunque fuera vender muñequitos de plastilina, le daba el enfoque adecuado para que gustase a la Administración de turno, y que siempre obtenía subvención y siempre me daban la máxima. Es decir, que si como mucho, daban un 50 % del proyecto con un máximo de 15.000 euros, yo conseguía ese 50 % y los 15.000 euros.

El responsable de Recursos Humanos me dijo: "es impresionante, bueno, aunque lo que nosotros buscamos es alguien que haga esto mismo... pero que también busque socios, o sea, que viaje y tenga idiomas y convenza a otras personas para que pongan el dinero restante... ¿tiene usted disponibilidad para viajar? ¿cómo está usted de idiomas?".

Mi respuesta fue: "mire, si yo presento un proyecto con coste 100 y que dará 200 de beneficio a futuro... consigo que la Administración subvencione 50... y también consigo que un banco o una empresa privada ponga los otros 50... ¿me puede usted explicar para qué necesito yo trabajar en su empresa? Porque teniendo el 100 de coste asegurado (50 puesto por la Administración y otros 50 por contactos), nada que perder, y previsión de ganar 200 a futuro... ¿qué me impide montar una SL 24 horas y hacerlo yo mismo en vez de darle la ganancia a usted a cambio de un salario?".

Y no tuvo respuesta, más allá de un "pues es verdad, pero es que nosotros necesitamos a alguien que lo haga todo". 

Y me fui, claro.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (23 Feb 2022)

Se busca esclavo. Hasta 50k anuales, según vamos valía.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (23 Feb 2022)

En primer lugar, deberían publicar de forma clara en PDF los salarios de los funcionarios. Que todos son base + 1200 complementos + trienios y así no hay quien se aclare.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (23 Feb 2022)

Por que como empresa privada he de mostrar mis cartas a la competencia? Pfff ya bajando pronto todos los salarios…


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Feb 2022)

18.000-21.000 manda!!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Sí, se va a largar a la otra empresa que NO está contratando... Por los cojones...



Sin estar trabajando o sin querer "cambiar" de empleo, recibo cada semana ofertas suculentas (luego habrá que validar que así lo sean)

Por qué? Porque tengo una experiencia y un currículum en LinkedIn de la ostia. 

Así que, el que vale, no tiene que moverse mucho para encontrar algo mejor, si ve que en su empresa actual le están tomando el pelo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> En primer lugar, deberían publicar de forma clara en PDF los salarios de los funcionarios. Que todos son base + 1200 complementos + trienios y así no hay quien se aclare.



En el ayuntamiento del Prat y en el de Barcelona lo hacen

Por lopd no pueden publicar tu salario con tu nombre, pero si sabes de alguien su categoría y cuanta antigüedad tiene, calcular lo que cobra casi al céntimo, es muy sencillo


----------



## Rocker (23 Feb 2022)

No entiendo el título. Publicar el salario en las ofertas cae de cajón. En UK aún no he encontrado oferta donde no aparezca incluido en las de contrato por horas, es que es lógico, para que perder el tiempo en la entrevista si no te interesa el sueldo?


----------



## MIP (23 Feb 2022)

En España las empresas queman antes el edificio que hacer eso.


----------



## Patito Feo (23 Feb 2022)

Lo minimo, joder.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

Si te piden 2 idiomas (más castellano y en Cataluña, catalán) para meterte en una mazmorra a picar código 

Lo de que te pidan alemán para ser cajera del lidl, no lo acabo de pillar, es como si Joan Roig pidiera saber valenciano a una cajera del mercadona de Valladolid


----------



## rafabogado (23 Feb 2022)

De todas partes querían rascar, inclusive de los Fondos Europeos, claro está.

No solo es que tuvieras que devanarte los sesos pensando en algún proyecto gilipollesco y original que se llevase la máxima subvención, sino que tenías que buscar empresas francesas, portuguesas, italianas, o de cualquier otro punto de la UE y "convencerlas" de asociarse contigo para trincar unos cuantos cientos de miles de euros de los fondos europeos.

Como le vine a decir: "si yo soy capaz de eso y hago eso, no le necesito a usted"


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Por que como empresa privada he de mostrar mis cartas a la competencia? Pfff ya bajando pronto todos los salarios…



Verdad que la competencia sabe a que precio vendes tus productos o servicios, y no pasa nada?

Pues con los salarios, debería ser lo mismo. 

A malas, la competencia puede mandarte a un infiltrado a tus entrevistas y averiguarlo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Claro, claro...
> 
> Y nos tenemos que creer que usted extingue las relaciones laborales con su empleador renunciando a indemnizaciones por despido y otras porque usted lo vale, y porque le pagan más allá donde va.
> 
> Y está, a las 10 de la mañana de un 23 de febrero de un año cualquiera que no es 1981, dándoselas de listo con un perfil que no quiero mirar ni los mensajes que tiene para ver cuanto tempo pierde miserablemente al día intentando convencernos a los demás de lo que no es.



A ver, como he dicho, ahora no trabajo y llevo tiempo sin trabajar en la privada, pero de siempre, en el sector IT, te llaman para tentarte a que cambies de empresa

Y sí, es un riesgo, por lo que dices, pierdes parte del finiquito (no mucho, pues en IT, la gente no para mucho tiempo en la misma empresa) y sobretodo, pierdes la posibilidad de cobrar el paro si la cosa no funciona durante el periodo de prueba

Pero trabajo hay, tanto cualificado, como sin cualificar, las condiciones, pues las que estés dispuesto a aceptar. Si todos tuviéramos dignidad las cosas cambiarían (pero entre la gente desesperada y la competencia internacional, el empresario siempre tiene ventaja)


----------



## mikiflush (23 Feb 2022)

Pues en IT va a ser una fiehhhhhhssta, las ofertas te piden que sepas todas y absolutamente todas las tecnologías existentes, amén de habilidades coomerciales, don de gentes, trabajo en equipo, más idiomas que los existentes en todo el planeta, disponibilidad horaria, de desplazamiento, saber planchar, tricotar, reparar un transbordador espacial...

No sé, veo raro que pidan un programador java y punto.


----------



## mikiflush (23 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> ANUAL bruto, para que puedas comparar entre una empresa y otra.
> 
> Y te va a dar lo mismo, porque con esa norma te van a dar todas LO MISMO.



Que será lo mínimo de lo mínimo, al final tendrás que negociar. Pero pienso que sí, que las ofertas serán a la baja y si alguien les interesa le harán la oferta buena en privado con todas las exigencias que les dé la gana.

Preveo cv rellenitos hasta arriba para atraer esas ofertas bajo cuerda.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

Yo entiendo que para ser dependienta en el centro de Barcelona el inglés sea casi más importante que la experiencia o los estudios

O que haya empleos turísticos donde se exija ruso, o incluso, sueco o noruego 

Pero que hay trabajos administrativos o informáticos en los que exigen idiomas y en muchos estás encerrado en tu mazmorra sin prácticamente hablar con nadie en todo el día


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

A ver, lo que es indecente es que un palillero crea que decir el salario que ofrece sea un secreto se estado 

Y luego oigas las conversaciones de las mafias panchis

Los y las panchis (los primeros para ñapas y las segundas para limpieza y cuidar personas) no se andan con tapujos, y cuando llaman a sus esbirros (muchos de ellos sin papeles) lo primero que les dicen es necesito alguien para hacer tantas horas, tal día y cobrando tanto. Y mira que lo tendrían fácil de ir a lo palillero de pedirle al sin papeles que vaya hacer un trabajo y luego venir con las rebajas con la excusa de que al estar en situación irregular no te va a denunciar o le puedes extorsionionar diciendo que nadie más de la mafia lo va a contratar


----------



## mikiflush (23 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> ¿Qué vas a negociar? ¿Que si te pago el convenio o te vas a la mierda, y deja de pisarme la alfombra del despacho que la estás manchando?



¿has hecho alguna entrevista en tu vida?
Cuando ofertan algo bajito, se presenta gente sin experiencia. Pero si necesitan alguien senior y aún así quieren pagar poco, suelen buscar y hacer la oferta personalizada.

Cuando yo empecé, la oferta ponía 19k hace años, y en la entrevista me ofrecieron 24k. No es lo habitual, pero si lo vales, tampoco es desproporcionado y pasa bastante a menudo que te suban en la negociación.

Luego sí, las empresas de medio pelo publican 18k y te ofrecen 14k en la entrevista cuando no tienes experiencia, si no te ofrecen directamente becario con 0 de sueldo. Que de eso hay mucho y está muy extendido.


----------



## Gentilischi (23 Feb 2022)

circonita dijo:


> Que todas las ofertas de trabajo muestren el salario: así es la nueva normativa que desarrolla Europa
> 
> 
> La Unión Europea ha propuesto una nueva normativa que busca encontrar la igualdad salarial entre empleados del mismo sector y posición: todas las ofertas de...
> ...



La aplicarán tanto como el CONTROL DE HORARIOS. Un *Inspector de Trabajo me dijo *que ellos se han llegado a encotnrar empresas en las que prevén *partidas* *contables* en *previsión* de *futuras* *sanciones* por incumplimiento de sus obligaciones laborales respecto a dicho *control* *de* *horario*.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> ¿Qué vas a negociar? ¿Que si te pago el convenio o te vas a la mierda, y deja de pisarme la alfombra del despacho que la estás manchando?



Luego cada vez más palilleros tienen que bajar la persiana y se creen que la culpa es de los rojos, de los liberales o de la ultraderecha 

Y no se dan cuenta que la culpa es suya, por no ser capaces de atraer o retener el talento

Pones condiciones de semiexclavitud y luego son los que se quejan de que los trabajadores son unos impresentables o de que publican una oferta y no encuentran a nadie

Es un fenómeno global, la gente ya no está dispuesta a aceptar según que condiciones. La gente que no está pillada y endeudada hasta las cejas y está currando por una miseria o en condiciones pésimas se está planteando dejar el empleo. Cada día, salen noticias sobre ello, y las generaciones milenial y z son tan casapapis, que no están dispuestas a regalarle su tiempo a cualquier palillero


----------



## Gentilischi (23 Feb 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> se ahorrarían muchos malos tragos.
> 
> Recuerdo hace muuuuuchos años, eché cv para un anuncio. Ingeniería chupiway, en parque tecnológico muy bonito, edificio de diseño, buscaban alguien con mi perfil, pedían inglés bilingüe, disponibilidad para viajar por europa, bla bla bla... Pedir pedían de todo.
> 
> ...





Ederto dijo:


> se ahorrarían muchos malos tragos.
> 
> Recuerdo hace muuuuuchos años, eché cv para un anuncio. Ingeniería chupiway, en parque tecnológico muy bonito, edificio de diseño, buscaban alguien con mi perfil, pedían inglés bilingüe, disponibilidad para viajar por europa, bla bla bla... Pedir pedían de todo.
> 
> ...



Con un* 50% de paro juvenil l*e dan una* patada a una piedra *y aparecen a varias decenas de tíos dispuestos a pillar ese puesto de trabajo. Extracto de *Las uvas de la ira*, novela cumbre de la literatura americana. Narra la historia de una familia de campesinos que emigran de Oklahoma a California tras el *crack del 29'*.

«—En nuestro pueblo distribuyeron unos papeles… de color naranja, que decían que hacía falta mucha gente para trabajar en la cosecha.
El joven se echó a reír.
—Dicen que estamos aquí unos trescientos mil y apuesto a que todas las familias han visto esos papeles.
—Sí, pero si no necesitaran gente, ¿para qué se iban a molestar en distribuirlos?
—¿Por qué no usas la cabeza?
—Sí, pero quiero saberlo.
—Mira —dijo el joven—. Suponte que tú ofreces un empleo y sólo *hay un tío que quiera trabajar*. Tienes que pagarle lo que pida. Pero pon que haya *cien hombres *—dejó descansar la herramienta. Sus ojos se endurecieron y su voz se volvió más penetrante—. Supón que haya cien hombres interesados en el empleo; que tengan hijos y estén hambrientos. Que por diez miserables centavos se pueda comprar una caja de gachas para los niños. Imagínate que con cinco centavos, al menos, se pueda comprar algo para los críos. Y tienes cien hombres. *Ofréceles cinco centavos y se matarán unos a otros por el trabajo.* ¿Sabes lo que pagaban en el último empleo que tuve? Quince centavos la hora. Diez horas por un dólar y medio y no puedes quedarte allí. Tienes que quemar gasolina para llegar —jadeaba de furia y sus ojos llameaban llenos de odio—. Por eso repartieron los papeles. Se pueden imprimir una burrada de papeles con lo se ahorra pagando quince centavos a la hora por trabajo en el campo.
—Es asqueroso, apesta —dijo Tom.
—Quédate un tiempo y si hueles alguna vez rosas, avísame para que pueda olerlas yo también —el hombre se rió ásperamente.»
[…]
«Los frutos de las raíces de las vides, de los árboles, deben destruirse para mantener los precios y esto es lo más triste y lo más amargo de todo. Cargamentos de naranjas arrojados en el suelo. La gente vino de muy lejos para coger la fruta, pero no podía ser […] La gente viene con redes para pescar en el río y los vigilantes se lo impiden; vienen en coches destartalados para coger las naranjas arrojadas, pero han sido rociadas con queroseno. Y se quedan inmóviles y ven las patatas pasar flotando, escuchan chillar a los cerdos cuando los meten en una zanja y los cubren con cal viva, miran las montañas de naranjas escurrirse hasta rezumar podredumbre; y en los ojos de la gente se refleja el fracaso; y en los ojos de los hambrientos hay una ira creciente. En las almas de las personas las uvas de la ira se están llenando y se vuelven pesadas, cogiendo peso, listos para la vendimia.»


----------



## rafabogado (23 Feb 2022)

Tú lo has dicho: buscaban un hombre orquesta.

Creo que pagaban unos 1200 euros al mes. A mí no me parecía mal... porque los tenía andando a 5 minutos de casa (o sea, que más cómodo imposible) y si la cosa era "inventar patochadas" como "cerebro gris", pues no me parecía nada mal... en el bien entendido de que yo soy hiperactivo... madrugo mucho y hago mi propio trabajo y mis propios proyectos... me voy por la mañana... echo mis horitas... luego por la tarde si hay que ir... y luego en 5 minutos estoy en mi casa y sigo con mis tareas.

Lo veía como un complemento. Claro que si además era "buscar socios" y marearme, además de darle a los idiomas, como que no... ya no eran unas horas como "hobby intelectual", sino otra cosa... en la que me daban cacahuetes a cambio de una pasta gansa que yo le metía a la empresa... como les dije... es que para eso, uso alguno de mis propios chiringuitos, ONG o SL... y presento los proyectos yo mismo y busco los socios yo mismo y me lo llevo todo crudo...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

A ver, que la cosa cada vez está peor

Pero para ciertos trabajos, igual que hay una competencia internacional, tú puedes ofrecerte a nivel internacional (y sin moverte de casa)


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Tú lo has dicho: buscaban un hombre orquesta.
> 
> Creo que pagaban unos 1200 euros al mes. A mí no me parecía mal... porque los tenía andando a 5 minutos de casa (o sea, que más cómodo imposible) y si la cosa era "inventar patochadas" como "cerebro gris", pues no me parecía nada mal... en el bien entendido de que yo soy hiperactivo... madrugo mucho y hago mi propio trabajo y mis propios proyectos... me voy por la mañana... echo mis horitas... luego por la tarde si hay que ir... y luego en 5 minutos estoy en mi casa y sigo con mis tareas.
> 
> Lo veía como un complemento. Claro que si además era "buscar socios" y marearme, además de darle a los idiomas, como que no... ya no eran unas horas como "hobby intelectual", sino otra cosa... en la que me daban cacahuetes a cambio de una pasta gansa que yo le metía a la empresa... como les dije... es que para eso, uso alguno de mis propios chiringuitos, ONG o SL... y presento los proyectos yo mismo y busco los socios yo mismo y me lo llevo todo crudo...



Luego llegan los lloros, cuando un comercial, se va y con él, la cartera de clientes que la empresa se pensaba que era de su propiedad


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Que sí, que sí...
> 
> Que ya te he dicho lo que va a pasar.
> 
> Y la gran renuncia es de yankis con PLENO EMPLEO. ¿Si no, de qué...?



Pues nada, rbu y paguitas para todos

Porque todo está fatal 

Y no se puede luchar contra el sistema


----------



## rafabogado (23 Feb 2022)

Eso es así... si quieres llevarte el máximo del máximo... empieza a echar los ingredientes "adecuados" en el potaje... para sumar puntos y dinero... tanos... y si son tanas mejor... y si son tanas maltratadas más... y si son tanas maltratadas madres solteras con 5 hijos más mejor...

Luego prepara el proyecto... consigue la subvención... y échalo a andar, o sea, lidia poniendo en marcha eso y "comandándolo".

Con lo que eso significa, claro... y la mano izquierda que tienes que tener.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Eso es así... si quieres llevarte el máximo del máximo... empieza a echar los ingredientes "adecuados" en el potaje... para sumar puntos y dinero... tanos... y si son tanas mejor... y si son tanas maltratadas más... y si son tanas maltratadas madres solteras con 5 hijos más mejor...
> 
> Luego prepara el proyecto... consigue la subvención... y échalo a andar, o sea, lidia poniendo en marcha eso y "comandándolo".
> 
> Con lo que eso significa, claro... y la mano izquierda que tienes que tener.



Y la de gente que vive de eso

La de gente que he conocido con talento que ven el chollo de lo público y pasan de demostrar lo que valen

Conocí una abogada, que se montó un 360 con dinero público: hacía sesiones de coaching para mujeres de minorías o víctimas de violencia, luego cobrando del ayuntamiento, les ofrecía servicios jurídicos gratuitos y además estaba en las sesiones y grupos de trabajo de servicios sociales como experta

Se saca una pasta al mes todo a cargo del contribuyente


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

1200€ lo ganas de cajero/reponedor del súper 

Y no te metes en esos líos (que si sale mal, te arriesgas a una demanda, o a acabar imputado si luego hay pitufeos varios en la concesión de subvenciones)

Pero seguro que habrá gente que mate por dicho empleo


----------



## Ederto (23 Feb 2022)

Gentilischi dijo:


> Con un* 50% de paro juvenil l*e dan una* patada a una piedra *y aparecen a varias decenas de tíos dispuestos a pillar ese puesto de trabajo. Extracto de *Las uvas de la ira*, novela cumbre de la literatura americana. Narra la historia de una familia de campesinos que emigran de Oklahoma a California tras el *crack del 29'*.
> 
> «—En nuestro pueblo distribuyeron unos papeles… de color naranja, que decían que hacía falta mucha gente para trabajar en la cosecha.
> El joven se echó a reír.
> ...



resumo para los que no quieran leer el tocho:


----------



## rafabogado (23 Feb 2022)

Sí, pero esto va de lo que va. Que en el 90 % de casos va de trincar pasta.

Ahí está lo valioso: en mezclar elementos heterogéneos, todos los que "den puntos" en la subvención... y que no chirríe demasiado el proyecto y hasta guste.

Una vez que consigues eso y ven que no estafas, no dejas el proyecto a medias llevándote el adelanto de la subvención, que eres formal, todo lo documentas, y que, además, la gente queda contenta (los beneficiarios del proyecto)... pues tienes una medalla.

Cuando en la siguiente convocatoria presentas otro proyecto, ya no te miran apenas, ya eres alguien "de confianza" que hace cosas guays... total, el dinero público no es de nadie... y hay mucho a dar... y te lo dan.

Así son las cosas. Yo me salí de los proyectos hace tiempo, pero mucha gente me ha dicho que "faltan proyectos", "es una pena, gran parte del dinero se devuelve a Europa"... y es verdad, pero si te puedes ganar el dinero en la privada, mejor que depender de funcionarios. Porque esa es otra parte de la historia, que los funcionarios están de "patrones" y te fiscalizan y a veces tienen un mal día. En España son "intocables" y si algo no les gusta, te tratan como un súbdito porque de su "visto bueno" depende que te recorten la subvención o te penalicen.

Yo los mandé ATPC, y eso que tenía un montón de proyectos aprobados para el año siguiente. Como tenía trabajo de sobra, no me importó, pero se extrañaron y me preguntaron... y les respondí: "hacedlos vosotros".


----------



## uberales (23 Feb 2022)

Es decir la posibilidad de negociar va a desparecer. Si antes la empresa tenía un poder de negociación del 60% ó 70%, ahora 100%. Bien sindicatos y burócratas europeos, bravo.


----------



## Ederto (23 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Yo entiendo que para ser dependienta en el centro de Barcelona el inglés sea casi más importante que la experiencia o los estudios
> 
> O que haya empleos turísticos donde se exija ruso, o incluso, sueco o noruego
> 
> Pero que hay trabajos administrativos o informáticos en los que exigen idiomas y en muchos estás encerrado en tu mazmorra sin prácticamente hablar con nadie en todo el día



yo estuve en un curro en el que pedían inglés, alemán, francés e italiano. Al final acabé hablando con alemanes, franceses, italianos, belgas y austriacos en inglés.


----------



## rafabogado (23 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Y la de gente que vive de eso
> 
> La de gente que he conocido con talento que ven el chollo de lo público y pasan de demostrar lo que valen
> 
> ...



Sí, hay muchas salidas. O quien monta un "Punto de Encuentro familiar". En eso hay muchas abogadas metidas.

No solo las oposiciones dan para vivir generosamente de lo público. Teniendo idea-inventiva o contactos... tienes la vida resuelta.

En mi caso solo tenía idea-inventiva... pero sé de gente que no tiene idea, pero que sus "amigos" políticos le dicen "monta esto" y ya tienen la vida resuelta.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

rafabogado dijo:


> Sí, hay muchas salidas. O quien monta un "Punto de Encuentro familiar". En eso hay muchas abogadas metidas.
> 
> No solo las oposiciones dan para vivir generosamente de lo público. Teniendo idea-inventiva o contactos... tienes la vida resuelta.
> 
> En mi caso solo tenía idea-inventiva... pero sé de gente que no tiene idea, pero que sus "amigos" políticos le dicen "monta esto" y ya tienen la vida resuelta.



Es que ese era el nombre de las sesiones de coaching 

Si le ponía un nombre feminista rollo empoderamiento o desarrollo personal, las tanas y sobretodo las moras no iban porque los maridos no las dejaban ir

Lo llamaban punto de encuentro familiar, creaban un panfleto diciendo que iban a hablar de familia, de economía doméstica y de cómo organizarse en el hogar,... y además, ponían "guardería" con merendola y una becaria que les ayudaba con los deberes y luego les montaba juegos a los niños


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Feb 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> Es que es algo basico
> 
> Ahora mismo es como ir al supermercado y que no hubiese precios en nada y al salir y cobrarte es cuando te dicen el importe



No.

No es un supermercado ya que tú eres el "producto" y quien te emplea, el comprador. Eres tú quien debería saber poner tu precio.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Feb 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> No se podrá hacer la trampa de "salario según valía"???
> 
> 
> España da asco, casi ninguna publica el salario y para conocerlo tienes que hacer 2 entrevistas mínimo para el puesto.



La trampa será la siguiente: A partir de ahora todos los puestos serán con el SMI mas un "bonus" variable en función a la valía.

Como los rojos no saben lo que es un puto dia de trabajo no entienden de qué va el asunto.

Aparte de mi trabajo tengo pisos alquilados a estudiantes. Hace algo de tiempo la novia españorda de uno de ellos (alquilo solo a extranjeros) me llamó para decirme que como en Barcelona se estaba discutiendo regular la renta de los alquileres, que estaría bien que nos sentáramos a discutir sobre ello (no es que tenga o pisos en Barcelona, pero ella salió por ese tema).

Literalmente al día siguiente le mandé un burofax al estudiante diciéndole que su alquiler no sería renovado bajo ningún concepto, y que se diera por avisado de antemano (le quedaban bastantes meses).


----------



## t_chip (23 Feb 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> y en El Toro Tv y la CEOE diciendo "marditoh comunistah..."



Es que si buscas igualdah solo te pueden igualar en nivel mierda, y los malditos comunistas buscan eso....igual da.

Igual-da que seas un inútil porque vas a cobrar un mínimo elevado (salario mínimo), implica que igual-da que seas un máquina porque, para compensar el salario que le tengo que pagar al tuercebotas que no sabe hacer más que seguir un guiaburros y salir a fumar, al máquina que se pone al día en computación cuántica en un mes le tengo que pagar menos, o no me salen las cuentas.

Por eso en España el que vale se va.
?A qué se va a quedar aquí?....?a repartir con un comemierdas que solo sabe tirarse pedos en la silla y reclamar derechos?

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (23 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> En el año 2000 me paso algo parecido. Aunque pagaban algo mas, no recuerdo pero entre 9.000 y 12.000€. Tambien los mande a cagar. Mi impresion es que con Aznar, bajaron bastante los sueldos. ¿Piensas lo mismo?



Con Aznar un albañil echando horas ganaba el triple que ahora.

!Imagina buen técnico cualificado!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## noseyo (23 Feb 2022)

Salario mínimo más incentivos por producción


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (23 Feb 2022)

Cygnus Saint dijo:


> Dado el nivel de ridiculez de esta supuesta analogía, deduzco que la ley debe ser buena.
> 
> Ánimo!!



A mí no me afecta  

La analogía es tal cual, igual a ti te gustan las zonas oscuras y no las transparentes. 
Ánimo!


----------



## Arthas98 (23 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Es algo tan básico que desde que he llegado a la edad para trabajar nunca me lo dijeron
> 
> se trata de una contratación
> 
> comprándolo todo a precio fijo aquí nos hemos desacostumbrado por eso nos comenvivos cuanto salimos al mundo real



A no ser que se pongan en contacto ellos contigo para contratarte, todos los anuncios que hay subidos tienen un precio fijo. Usarán sus baremos según los requisitos que cumplas, pero son eso baremos, tienes 0 capacidad de decisión ahí por mucho que quieras negociar. Porque si valieses una negociación te habrían contactado ellos


----------



## Furymundo (23 Feb 2022)

birdland dijo:


> Me parece bien ...cuanto más se meta el gobierno entre las relaciones de las personas mejor ...



en este caso,
debido a la poca dignidad que tienen los hezpañoles es necesario.

por cierto no es una relacion personal
es una relacion COMERCIAL.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Pagar en función de "valía".
> 
> 
> ¡¡¡Y UNA POLLA!!!
> ...



Hablamos de lo mismo. Lo que pasa es que estaba usando un lenguaje políticamente correcto.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Feb 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Con Aznar un albañil echando horas ganaba el triple que ahora.
> 
> !Imagina buen técnico cualificado!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



No. No sabes de lo que hablas. Yo si. Un apilatochos sin estudios primarios si ganaba una pasta. Un ingeniero no.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (23 Feb 2022)

circonita dijo:


> Que todas las ofertas de trabajo muestren el salario: así es la nueva normativa que desarrolla Europa
> 
> 
> La Unión Europea ha propuesto una nueva normativa que busca encontrar la igualdad salarial entre empleados del mismo sector y posición: todas las ofertas de...
> ...




Es que hay alguien tiene alguna duda de que tarde o temprano todos sin excepcion nos vamos ha morir, la verdad es que ha de ser muy jodido ver morir a todo el mundo y quedar tu para semilla y poco mas, hay una pelicula "la ultima milla "donde se da el caso de un protagonista de la pelicula se quejaba de lo jodido que era ver que se morian todos y el se quedaba para la eternidad y poco mas.
Anda que?


----------



## birdland (23 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> en este caso,
> debido a la poca dignidad que tienen los hezpañoles es necesario.
> 
> por cierto no es una relacion personal
> es una relacion COMERCIAL.



hay algo más personal que vender tu tiempo y conocimientos???????
Tal vez esté equivocado , pero un trabajador no es una mercancía…

y la poca dignidad de los españoles se ve cuando el gobierno les ( nos ) roba más de la mitad de LO QUE ES SUYO y hasta lo justifican

y piensan que la solución está en el gobierno o los sindicatos?????
Alguien puede creer que el gobierno mira por alguien que no sean ellos mismos ?


----------



## Pluc (23 Feb 2022)

Sigue sin resolver el problema de fondo, la peña que se mete en negocios en España no sabe de que coño va el negocio (ya de gestionarlo ni hablemos) y contrata "trabajadores formados" con la esperanza de que les levanten el negocio.

Cómo no tienen ni puta idea de lo que va el trabajo, el salario acaba siendo esos mil euros que todos tiene de refencia como si te diera para comer 4 veces al día y follar modelos. A esto, añádele que todo salaria de un trabajador en una pyme se rige bajo el principio de que "los trabajadores no pueden cobrar más que el dueño", y así se ven salarios de miseria por todos lados.

He tenido, y tengo, "jefes" (pagadores más bien, soy autónomo) que cada vez que les piden un presupuesto - tras décadas en el negocio - me siguen preguntando que cuanto creo que les podríamos cobrar por una u otra cosa. Repito, décadas en el negocio y no son capaces de armar un presupuesto de las mismas cosas una y otra vez.

Pues así con todo, da igual que sea desarrollo informático (mi caso), un lavadero de coches o un bar. El problema de España, desde el comienzo de la historia escrita, siempre ha sido el mismo: la ignorancia.


----------



## Arthas98 (23 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Luego cada vez más palilleros tienen que bajar la persiana y se creen que la culpa es de los rojos, de los liberales o de la ultraderecha
> 
> Y no se dan cuenta que la culpa es suya, por no ser capaces de atraer o retener el talento
> 
> ...



Empresa de alimentación famosa, que está en proceso de expansión por Europa. Buscan gente para internalizar la gestión de SAP que hasta ahora lo lleva consultoras para así ahorrar y mantener conocimiento, puesto que cada 6 meses las consultoras les manda Juniors nuevos y vuelta a empezar. 
Después de 1 presentación grupal 2 entrevistas y una examen de inglés certificado por una empresa tercera me ofrecen realizar una tercera y última entrevista, si la paso me dicen que me contratarían 6 meses de prácticas con sueldo por debajo del mínimo porque prácticas (no quisieron ni especificar más en la cantidad) Si gusto en esos 6 meses me ofrecerán de nuevo 6 meses más de prácticas en idénticas condiciones. Después de 1 año me harían una evaluación y si la paso me ofrecerían ya contratarme pero que tenía que esperar ese año para saber salario real del puesto. Además tenía que mudarme de ciudad y necesidad de vehículo propio puesto que la fábrica está en polígono industrial alejado de la población y no se puede llegar de otra forma. Querían cubrir 3 plazas (las 2 personas que se habían dejado el puesto y 1 extra para ampliar plantilla) 
Nos presentamos 2 personas y finalmente después de saber condiciones se ha quedado la oferta desierta.


----------



## abbadon15 (23 Feb 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> A mi no me parece mal, además, que pongan el salario neto. Cuando vas a cualquier mercado (salvo el mayorista) los precios llevan el IVA incluído no? Por qué me vienen con mamandurrias de lo que voy a cotizar? Ponme cuánto voy a percibir. Ya hablaremos en la entrevista lo que ingresare en bruto.



La gente normal pide el bruto, ya los cálculos de lo que te roban con perspectiva de género lo deberias hacer tú.


----------



## Furymundo (23 Feb 2022)

birdland dijo:


> hay algo más personal que vender tu tiempo y conocimientos???????
> Tal vez esté equivocado , pero un trabajador no es una mercancía…
> 
> y la poca dignidad de los españoles se ve cuando el gobierno les ( nos ) roba más de la mitad de LO QUE ES SUYO y hasta lo justifican
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo en que el estado intervenga en cuestiones entre personas,
tu si . 

yo estoy de acuerdo en que se oblige a los palilleros a publicar el sueldo en la oferta de trabajo,
y me escudo en que es una RELACION COMERCIAL.

ahora que me vienen los conceptos de persona y comercio 
sabes lo que es la republica errante del menda lerenda ? 

sabes que las personas son ficciones legales. ? 
que mientras nos identifiquemos con el DNI no somos seres humanos ?


----------



## Furymundo (23 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> No son "cuestiones entre personas". Hay una asimetría de trato. Una desigualdad patente. Y eso se recoge hasta en el Fuero del Trabajo de los fachas. ES DERECHO LABORAL, NO MERCANTIL.
> 
> Tu eres idiota.
> 
> Y menos mal, que el Estado, para protegernos de los idiotas, ha diferenciado el derecho laboral del mercantil.



PERO NO ES UNA RELACION PERSONAL

y lo del menos mal que el estado nos protege de los idiotas.

en fin.......

a estas alturas es para pegarte un par de ostias.


----------



## Furymundo (23 Feb 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> LABORAL. Regulado por su derecho específico.



y una relacion laboral es personal ? 
puedes ver lo que le contesto al forero que dice que le parece bien que el estado intervenga en asuntos personales ?


----------



## pegaso (23 Feb 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Mientras la moronegrada con pagas



Y los fascistas con sus cosas.


----------



## t_chip (23 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Luego cada vez más palilleros tienen que bajar la persiana y se creen que la culpa es de los rojos, de los liberales o de la ultraderecha
> 
> Y no se dan cuenta que la culpa es suya, por no ser capaces de atraer o retener el talento
> 
> ...



Solo una pregunta te quiero hacer al hilo de lo que comentas.
La empresa compite con las demás empresas, pero el trabajador no quiere competir con el resto de trabajadores, y el estado tiene el monopolio de la violencia e impone las normas que le da la gana, el estado moderno es una máquina de cagar leyes, que no compite con nadie.

?Me quieres explicar por qué coño el empresario tiene que competir con los otros empresarios pero el trabajador no tiene que hacerlo con otros trabajadores, y hay que llevarle la comidita a la boca, con derechos y más derechos, aunque sea, como en muchos casos, un cacho de carne con ojos que solo come, respira caga y folla?

?Como coño no va resistirse a eso quien tiene que competir para sobrevivir?

?POR QUE COÑO NO SE VA A RESISTIR EL EMPRESARIO A ESO?

Cada vez que leo "pues si el empresario no puede pagar sueldos " decentes" (sea eso lo que sea, porque va cambiando continuamente) que cierre, sé que estoy ante un subnormal....o un izqMierdista, que viene a ser lo mismo.



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Black War Greymon (23 Feb 2022)

Salgan ordenadamente por favor, sin formar alboroto


----------



## The Sentry (23 Feb 2022)

abbadon15 dijo:


> La gente normal pide el bruto, ya los cálculos de lo que te roban con perspectiva de género lo deberias hacer tú.



Estáis zumbados de la cabeza. Con nosecuantos gobiernos y cada uno con nosecuantos impuestos. Encima de que las criaturas vienen a sacrificar su puto tiempo, que por mucho que les paguemos, no lo recuperan, que menos que decirles lo que van a cobrar, chorradas a parte.En estas mierdas se ve la humanidad de quien la tiene.


----------



## Wamba (23 Feb 2022)

Nadie observa el lado negativo de esta medida?


----------



## t_chip (23 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> No. No sabes de lo que hablas. Yo si. Un apilatochos sin estudios primarios si ganaba una pasta. Un ingeniero no.



La izqmierda ha promovido que todo dios estudie, así que se devalúan las carreras, de cajón de madera de pino.

Puestos de jefe hay 4. Si formas 5, ya sabes lo que tienes.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## todoayen (23 Feb 2022)

Lla hera ora. Era muy tercermundista eso de hacerte ir a verte la cara sin saber si te interesa o no. Cómo si el autobús o la gasofa fueran gratis.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Feb 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> La izqmierda ha promovido que todo dios estudie, así que se devalúan las carreras, de cajón de madera de pino.
> 
> Puestos de jefe hay 4. Si formas 5, ya sabes lo que tienes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Mas bien lo han promovido las mamis burguesitas estiracuellos que viven de apariencias..... y esas pedorras no suelen ser todas de izquierdas.


----------



## Black War Greymon (23 Feb 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Por que como empresa privada he de mostrar mis cartas a la competencia? Pfff ya bajando pronto todos los salarios…



Es que en eso consiste un mercado libre. Tu cuando vas al super puedes comparar los productos de diferentes compañías, ver sus precios y características para tomar una decisión INFORMADA de cual es el que más te conviene y recompensar al mejor competidor.

Si entras al supermercado y todos los productos están precintados con un papel negro y sólo ves el precio, no estás tomando una decisión informada.

Algo similar pasa en el mercado laboral de IsPain. En el 90% de las ofertas puedes ver qué tienes que ofrecer como trabajador pero no que te dan a cambio (salario). ¿Cómo voy a poder entonces comparar si la oferta es justa o No? 

La respuesta es que no puedes. Vas a ciegas y aún así aceptas porque tienes que comer para vivir.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (23 Feb 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Es que en eso consiste un mercado libre. Tu cuando vas al super puedes comparar los productos de diferentes compañías, ver sus precios y características para tomar una decisión INFORMADA de cual es el que más te conviene y recompensar al mejor competidor.
> 
> Si entras al supermercado y todos los productos están precintados con un papel negro y sólo ves el precio, no estás tomando una decisión informada.
> 
> ...



Por eso haces la entrevista y decides después.


----------



## t_chip (23 Feb 2022)

Es que la valía se demuestra con logros, no con palabras ni con títulos.

Por más que te lo dijera tu mamá, no eres tú el que determina cual es tu valía....son los otros. !Y lo hacen comparandote con los demás en el mercado!

Igual que tú buscas la mejor empresa y el mejor sueldo, sin nunca ponerle límite ni a tus derechos ni a tu sueldo, la empresa busca al mejor trabajador, sin nunca ponerse límite a sus prebendas con ese trabajador, al horario que haga, y a pagarle el mínimo posible.

El hecho sindical genera una contraparte empresarial, un efecto accion-reaccion....más me aprietas, menos te doy. Y si me obligas a dar un mínimo a un inútil, ese mínimo también será el máximo para los que no sean inútiles.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (23 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Mas bien lo han promovido las mamis burguesitas estiracuellos que viven de apariencias..... y esas pedorras no suelen ser todas de izquierdas.



Es normal que toda madre quiera cuanto mas mejor para sus hijos, eso no es criticable, sean "burguesitas", "proletaritas", "revolucionaritas" o "hijitasdelagrandisimaputa comunistitas asesinitas de masas"

Si lo es que un gobierno no ponga límites al número de titulados que haya, según notas, capacidades y necesidades. Si no se hace, tienes a 1000 ingenieros peleándose por 200 puestos.....y la consiguiente precarización.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (23 Feb 2022)

en resumen para trabajos cualificados ya no se van a punlicar ofertas y todo va a ir por linkedin + referidos


----------



## t_chip (23 Feb 2022)

birdland dijo:


> hay algo más personal que vender tu tiempo y conocimientos???????
> Tal vez esté equivocado , pero un trabajador no es una mercancía…
> 
> y la poca dignidad de los españoles se ve cuando el gobierno les ( nos ) roba más de la mitad de LO QUE ES SUYO y hasta lo justifican
> ...



Te voy a contar un secreto al hilo de eso que has escrito de que "?Alguien puede creer que el gobierno mira por alguien que no sean ellos mismos ?"

NADIE MIRA POR NADIE QUE NO SEAN ELLOS MISMOS. Ni el gobierno, ni tu, ni yo, ni nadie.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (23 Feb 2022)

Si eres moronegro con hijos, la paguita es mayor, no?


----------



## circonita (23 Feb 2022)

El personal se flipa mucho no, muchísimo en este foro.

Yo por mi experiencia, las empresas pagan según el convenio que es lo mínimo que pueden pagar y punto.

¿Negociar?,,, jojojoj, negociar qué, en un país con un desempleo por las nubes. No hay capacidad de negociación, porque si tú no tragas con el sueldo mínimo, ya vendrá otro que sí, así que olvidaros de negociar una mierda. Las negociaciones se producen cuando no hay personal para cubrir una vacante y nada más, cuando sobra personal, o te comes lo que te ponen o no comes.

Pues eso, que me parece a mí que aquí hay muchos cuñao fantasma con cero días cotizados que se inventan unas películas que para qué...


----------



## At4008 (23 Feb 2022)

Es como si te intentan vender en Idealista una casa sin fotos. Ni llamo.

Con los trabajos lo mismo. Si no veo el sueldo, ni me molesto en echar CV.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (23 Feb 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Es que la valía se demuestra con logros, no con palabras ni con títulos.
> 
> Por más que te lo dijera tu mamá, no eres tú el que determina cual es tu valía....son los otros. !Y lo hacen comparandote con los demás en el mercado!
> 
> ...



Tal cual. Un nuevo intento para igualar a la baja


----------



## abbadon15 (23 Feb 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> Estáis zumbados de la cabeza. Con nosecuantos gobiernos y cada uno con nosecuantos impuestos. Encima de que las criaturas vienen a sacrificar su puto tiempo, que por mucho que les paguemos, no lo recuperan, que menos que decirles lo que van a cobrar, chorradas a parte.En estas mierdas se ve la humanidad de quien la tiene.



se le dice en bruto, con ello se ve si lo que obtiene respecto a lo que produce es justo. Los netos son personales y dependen de la situación. Los sueldos netos/mes son para gente que no tiene ni puta idea… para gente con smi y poco más.


----------



## El gostoso (23 Feb 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Por eso haces la entrevista y decides después.



ZAMPAPOLLAS


----------



## El gostoso (23 Feb 2022)

Sucnormal sufnormaleando


----------



## EsDeDinamita (23 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> ZAMPAPOLLAS



Para hablarte a ti mismo hazlo cuando estés delante del espejo.


----------



## El gostoso (23 Feb 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Para hablarte a ti mismo hazlo cuando estés delante del espejo.



Límpiate el semen de palillero del culo y luego me quoteas.


----------



## Antiparticula (23 Feb 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> A mi no me parece mal, además, que pongan el salario neto. Cuando vas a cualquier mercado (salvo el mayorista) los precios llevan el IVA incluído no? Por qué me vienen con mamandurrias de lo que voy a cotizar? Ponme cuánto voy a percibir. Ya hablaremos en la entrevista lo que ingresare en bruto.



El salario neto no se puede saber porque depende de tu situación familiar. Si eres solero sin hijos o con familia numerosa y un hijo subnormal. Puede haber mucha diferencia.



firma: no conforme.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Es algo tan básico que desde que he llegado a la edad para trabajar nunca me lo dijeron
> 
> se trata de una contratación
> 
> comprándolo todo a precio fijo aquí nos hemos desacostumbrado por eso nos comenvivos cuanto salimos al mundo real



pueden poner un salario base o estimado o un máximo, o algo, lo de ahora es un sin dios y una pérdida de tiempo cuando buscas trabajo.

Claro que obligar a poner el salario exacto tampoco es correcto.


----------



## EsDeDinamita (23 Feb 2022)

Poco tengo yo de boomer. Porqué la empresa no ha de dar a la competencia los salarios que paga a sus empleados


----------



## EsDeDinamita (23 Feb 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Límpiate el semen de palillero del culo y luego me quoteas.



Que tendencias más desagradables esas de las que hablas. Deja de desviarte por esos senderos.


----------



## Pluc (23 Feb 2022)

EsDeDinamita dijo:


> Poco tengo yo de boomer. Porqué la empresa no ha de dar a la competencia los salarios que paga a sus empleados



Como que en España las empresas son famosas por rifarse trabajadores y no por buscar lo más arrastrado y sumiso que puedan encontrar


----------



## kickflip (23 Feb 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> Es que es algo basico
> 
> Ahora mismo es como ir al supermercado y que no hubiese precios en nada y al salir y cobrarte es cuando te dicen el importe



Eso lo he visto en muchas tiendas...


----------



## frankie83 (23 Feb 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pueden poner un salario base o estimado o un máximo, o algo, lo de ahora es un sin dios y una pérdida de tiempo cuando buscas trabajo.
> 
> Claro que obligar a poner el salario exacto tampoco es correcto.



Es una manera de buscar a los desesperados 
Yo si no me cuentan antes para qué empresa es ni les contesto desde hace unos 5/7 años


----------



## jimmyjump (23 Feb 2022)

circonita dijo:


> Que todas las ofertas de trabajo muestren el salario: así es la nueva normativa que desarrolla Europa
> 
> 
> La Unión Europea ha propuesto una nueva normativa que busca encontrar la igualdad salarial entre empleados del mismo sector y posición: todas las ofertas de...
> ...



Lo que es peor, a mí me han llegado a ocultar no solo el salario sino también el horario.


----------



## frankie83 (23 Feb 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> A no ser que se pongan en contacto ellos contigo para contratarte, todos los anuncios que hay subidos tienen un precio fijo. Usarán sus baremos según los requisitos que cumplas, pero son eso baremos, tienes 0 capacidad de decisión ahí por mucho que quieras negociar. Porque si valieses una negociación te habrían contactado ellos



Siempre es una negociación…


----------



## frankie83 (23 Feb 2022)

Porque todo lo que compramos tiene precio, en Marruecos nada tiene precio por ejemplo y todo se contrata 

però pa’ que voy acontestar a uno que me llama retrasado, búscate la vida


----------



## jimmyjump (23 Feb 2022)

magufone dijo:


> Todavia hace cuatro dias se hacian esos seminarios chorras en los que te recalcaban que no era conveniente preguntar el sueldo ni las vacaciones en una entrevista...
> Claro, la gente de bien trabaja gratis y sin descanso, hombre ya...



Pagamos en salario emocional


----------



## Toctocquienes (23 Feb 2022)

The Sentry dijo:


> A mi no me parece mal, además, que pongan el salario neto. Cuando vas a cualquier mercado (salvo el mayorista) los precios llevan el IVA incluído no? Por qué me vienen con mamandurrias de lo que voy a cotizar? Ponme cuánto voy a percibir. Ya hablaremos en la entrevista lo que ingresare en bruto.



Con esto revelas lo poco que sabes del mundo del trabajo y lo pobres que deben ser tus expectativas laborales.


----------



## Pollepolle (23 Feb 2022)

A mi me parece de puta madre para que los negreros se retraten. Con esto y apuntar las horas, los empresaurios lo van a tener mas iodido chulear a los currelas.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (23 Feb 2022)

Salario segun convenio y listo


----------



## gpm (23 Feb 2022)

Por algo que hace bueno la UE.. 

Así cuando veamos chorradas de nombres ingleses como proyect, manager, asset y demás idioteces de falso aparentar podré serles más maleducados de lo que soy al llamarles mindundi


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (23 Feb 2022)

Jamás he entendido eso de "según convenio", el sueldo según entiendo yo se pacta entre el empresaurio y tú.


----------



## dragon33 (23 Feb 2022)

Es que es lo normal, en las entrevistas hasta parece que les sienta mal que preguntes cual es el sueldo.


----------



## Murray's (23 Feb 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> Es que es algo basico
> 
> Ahora mismo es como ir al supermercado y que no hubiese precios en nada y al salir y cobrarte es cuando te dicen el importe




Peor peor. 

Al menos en el super te enteras del precio en la caja sin salir del super. 

Pero las ofertas laborales que no ponen sueldo solo te enteras si vas a la entrevista, creando desplazamientos innecesarios y haciéndote perder el tiempo. Yo he llegado a perder incluso mañanas enteras para saber el sueldo. Claro eso ya no me pasa, de los errores se aprende,ahora si no veo el sueldo o me lo dicen por teléfono o email NO voy a ninguna entrevista.


----------



## Murray's (23 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> A mi me parece de puta madre para que los negreros se retraten. Con esto y apuntar las horas, los empresaurios lo van a tener mas iodido chulear a los currelas.




Que se jodan


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (23 Feb 2022)

La verdadera burbuja inmobiliaria vino cuando se liberalizaron las agencias inmobiliarias y ya no hacía falta ser agente de la propiedad para abrir una. En el momento en que todos los escaparates empezaron a mostrar lo que pedía el vecino por el zulito, subieron los precios. Publicar los sueldos puede tener el mismo efecto. Por otro lado, las empresas con mejor imagen corporativa no deberían publicar sueldos cuencoarrocistas por una cuestión de reputación.
EDITADO
No generalices, Hacienda mete buenos bocados en la declaración de renta cuando la retención es la mínima (suele pasar con los salarios más bajos). Los que se lo han encontrado son los trabajadores que tienen en cuenta el bruto.



dragon33 dijo:


> Es que es lo normal, en las entrevistas hasta parece que les sienta mal que preguntes cual es el sueldo.



¿A quien se le ocurre, querer trabajar para llevar un sueldo a casa y pagar el pan de los hijos, con la de gente que hay dispuesta a pagar por ir a trabajar?


----------



## Murray's (23 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> El salario neto no se puede saber porque depende de tu situación familiar. Si eres solero sin hijos o con familia numerosa y un hijo subnormal. Puede haber mucha diferencia.
> 
> 
> 
> firma: no conforme.




Más menos si te lo dicen. Un estimado el neto.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (23 Feb 2022)

Pues me parece lógico igual pasas de escribir curriculums a ciertos sitios donde te ofrecen na por mucho curro


----------



## Murray's (23 Feb 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Es que en eso consiste un mercado libre. Tu cuando vas al super puedes comparar los productos de diferentes compañías, ver sus precios y características para tomar una decisión INFORMADA de cual es el que más te conviene y recompensar al mejor competidor.
> 
> Si entras al supermercado y todos los productos están precintados con un papel negro y sólo ves el precio, no estás tomando una decisión informada.
> 
> ...




España el mercsdo laboral es una basura.

Alguien ha visto alguna vez alguna oferta seria en infojibs que no sea comercial, televendedor, o ingeniero informático? NO

A alguien lo llamaron alguna vez desde el SEPE O INEM ofreciéndole un puesto de trabajo? NO
En España el trabajo se mueve por cortijos familiares, contactos, enchufes o chiringuitos por cuota si eres mujer maltratada o inmigrante cotizas más.


----------



## Remero consentido (23 Feb 2022)

El centinela dijo:


> Es que es algo basico
> 
> Ahora mismo es como ir al supermercado y que no hubiese precios en nada y al salir y cobrarte es cuando te dicen el importe




¿ Supermercado ? Vete a algunas farmacias o algunas confiterias y veras que no tienen precio


----------



## t_chip (23 Feb 2022)

Pues llevan diciendo varios en este mismo hilo que eso es, exactamente, lo que hace todo el mundo en España.

Y para determinados puestos solo necesitas alguien que respire, se aguante los pedos y no sé de de baja.

El problema es una legislación que te dice que a ese cacho de carne con ojos que acabo de describir le tienes que pagar mil euros, aunque no genere ni 800.

El problema de la izqmierda es que su nicho de mercado se basa en "igualar" a todo el mundo (excepto ellos, que siempre están por encima en sus casoplones de Galapagar) y eso es imposible salvo por abajo.
Venden la burra de que lo "justo" es que un alcohólico medio tonto merece 1000 euros al mes aunque no valga ni para sujetar abierta una puerta.

Así nos va.


Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (23 Feb 2022)

A ver alma cándida. El neto es PERSONAL, y no depende del empresario.
Si a ti te dicen el bruto en 10 empresas, ya sabes, de un vistazo, cual paga más.

Y la gente, salvo 4 máquinas, no decide su sueldo, escoge entre los que le ofrecen. Con ver todos en bruto, ya sabe lo que hay, cual es el más alto, y que tiene para escoger.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EsDeDinamita (23 Feb 2022)

Mercado más flexible, menos burocracia y más ayuda a la promoción de nuestras empresas en el exterior. Esto con un cambio total en el sector educativo.

Eso es lo que hace falta.

Palillero…


----------



## avioneti (23 Feb 2022)

No puedes ni negociar? a los trabajadores los tratan como borregos.

Quien vale, no va via oferta publicada.


----------



## Bye Felicia (23 Feb 2022)

ALELUYA


----------



## Pedorro (23 Feb 2022)

circonita dijo:


> Que todas las ofertas de trabajo muestren el salario: así es la nueva normativa que desarrolla Europa
> 
> 
> La Unión Europea ha propuesto una nueva normativa que busca encontrar la igualdad salarial entre empleados del mismo sector y posición: todas las ofertas de...
> ...




En otros países es lo más normal del mundo. Siempre es una cosa que me ha sorprendido de españa, que casi ninguna oferta de empleo menciona el sueldo. Es una falta de respeto a los candidatos.


----------



## jimmyjump (23 Feb 2022)

Pedorro dijo:


> En otros países es lo más normal del mundo. Siempre es una cosa que me ha sorprendido de españa, que casi ninguna oferta de empleo menciona el sueldo. Es una falta de respeto a los candidatos.



España compite bajando salarios, normal que les de vergüenza no mostrarlo


----------



## t_chip (23 Feb 2022)

Pues eso exactamente es lo que está pasando. Que cuando a alguien que rinde por 800 el estado te obliga a pagarle 1000, pues ese va a la calle.

Si a ti te vale, a los demás también.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (23 Feb 2022)

Pues eso exactamente es lo que está pasando. Que cuando a alguien que rinde por 800 el estado te obliga a pagarle 1000, pues ese va a la calle.

Si a ti te vale, a los demás también.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## abbadon15 (23 Feb 2022)

Pues no le debería sudar los cojones no saber lo que le roban. Si con el bruto no saca el neto igual es que le están ofreciendo más de lo que merece


----------



## CreepyCoin (23 Feb 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Pues eso exactamente es lo que está pasando. Que cuando a alguien que rinde por 800 el estado te obliga a pagarle 1000, pues ese va a la calle.
> 
> Si a ti te vale, a los demás también.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Pues ya sabes, ARREMÁNGATE Y TRABAJA, comedorito gordinflón


----------



## birdland (23 Feb 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Te voy a contar un secreto al hilo de eso que has escrito de que "?Alguien puede creer que el gobierno mira por alguien que no sean ellos mismos ?"
> 
> NADIE MIRA POR NADIE QUE NO SEAN ELLOS MISMOS. Ni el gobierno, ni tu, ni yo, ni nadie.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



No

Esto se lo puede creer o no , que esto es un foro y aquí se puede decir lo que le salga a uno de los cojones …. Yo tengo una empresa , no voy a dar muchos datos , y miro por mi gente igual ellos miran por el negocio…. Y no solo por el aspecto humano o de respeto … nos va bien todos , y esa es la manera de que las cosas funcionen …. Que sea negocio para las dos partes ….esto funciona en el mercado libre , hasta que el gobierno mete las manos y jode todo


----------



## Toctocquienes (24 Feb 2022)

Otro tonto. No te pueden dar el neto porque el neto depende de circunstancias que la empresa no controla, además de que puede variar si te dan tickets de restaurante, ayudas de guardería etc. El salario siempre se expresa en bruto.
Cuando entrevisto a personas y me preguntan por el salario en neto sé que tengo delante a alguien con pocos recursos intelectuales. 
Calcularlo es muy fácil. 

Sólo las personas en puestos sin cualificar y con pocas ambiciones y aspiraciones tienen problemas con esto.


----------



## t_chip (24 Feb 2022)

birdland dijo:


> No
> 
> Esto se lo puede creer o no , que esto es un foro y aquí se puede decir lo que le salga a uno de los cojones …. Yo tengo una empresa , no voy a dar muchos datos , y miro por mi gente igual ellos miran por el negocio…. Y no solo por el aspecto humano o de respeto … nos va bien todos , y esa es la manera de que las cosas funcionen …. Que sea negocio para las dos partes ….esto funciona en el mercado libre , hasta que el gobierno mete las manos y jode todo



Si mañana esos que tanto "miran" por tu negocio se tropiezan con un trabajo que les rente más, empezarán a "mirar" para él.
Si mañana a ti te sobra uno de esos por los que tanto "miras", miraras como quitártelo de encima lo más barato posible.

Cuidar el burro que te lleva la carga es simple sentido práctico, por TU propio interés. En cuanto se haga viejo y cueste más en veterinario que comprar uno nuevo, lo picarás para hacer chorizos.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (24 Feb 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Pues ya sabes, ARREMÁNGATE Y TRABAJA, comedorito gordinflón



Pues ya sabes, arremángate, arriesga tu dinero y monta una empresa, !soplagaitas bocarrán!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## birdland (24 Feb 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Si mañana esos que tanto "miran" por tu negocio se tropiezan con un trabajo que les rente más, empezarán a "mirar" para él.
> Si mañana a ti te sobra uno de esos por los que tanto "miras", miraras como quitártelo de encima lo más barato posible.
> 
> Cuidar el burro que te lleva la carga es simple sentido práctico, por TU propio interés. En cuanto se haga viejo y cueste más en veterinario que comprar uno nuevo, lo picarás para hacer chorizos.
> ...



Solo por hablar
No es conveniente esa política .., los compañeros ves lo que haces … no son ovejas que no se enteran cuando te la llevas al matadero , y si es un buen operario y tiene una mala temporada lo aguantas … y si en otro sitio está mejor es lógico que se vaya , pero estadísticamente la gente no cambia por dinero (solo ) , solo hay grandes diferencias si no es por un ascenso o cambio de trabajo , y no pasa nada 

y poner el sueldo en la oferta limita la negociación o el posible cambio ….Yo puedo poner una oferta tipo , pero si el currículum es bueno o el tipo vale la pena , subes hasta donde quieras …

Un reponedor ( por ejemplo ) ya sabe lo que va a ganar … un comercial es muuuuy variable , hasta por su fondo de comercio 

pero eso lo sabe el que contrata o trabaja ..,, y los del gobierno no han hecho ninguna de las dos cosas
Y así nos va


----------



## CreepyCoin (24 Feb 2022)

birdland dijo:


> y poner el sueldo en la oferta limita la negociación o el posible cambio ….Yo puedo poner una oferta tipo , pero si el currículum es bueno o el tipo vale la pena , subes hasta donde quieras …
> 
> Un reponedor ( por ejemplo ) ya sabe lo que va a ganar … un comercial es muuuuy variable , hasta por su fondo de comercio
> 
> ...



Eso no te lo crees ni tú GILIPOLLAS ASQUEROSO

ESPERO QUE TE MUERAS DE UN CÁNCER HORRIBLE YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## birdland (24 Feb 2022)

CreepyCoin dijo:


> Eso no te lo crees ni tú GILIPOLLAS ASQUEROSO
> 
> ESPERO QUE TE MUERAS DE UN CÁNCER HORRIBLE YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA




y yo espero que le vaya en la vida según sus capacidades , que por lo que se ve son “capacidades diferentes “


hala , con Dios


----------

